# Elderly care



## AbiGleichenhaus (Feb 24, 2009)

Which would be a good name for an elderly care company?


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

AbiGleichenhaus said:


> Which would be a good name for an elderly care company?




Do you mean a care home or a company selling elderly people!!! (JOKE)


Linda


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

AbiGleichenhaus said:


> Which would be a good name for an elderly care company?


How about, "Elderly Care"!!!!

L


----------

